# Torque Specs



## golzy (Dec 18, 2005)

So I just read through a post in the "Components, Wrenching" forum on torque specs for stems. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=53744

It got me thinking that I have no clue who manufactured the stem for my '05 TCR Comp 1. Anyone have any clues who makes it - or more importantly, what the recommended torque value is?


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

The Giant lists the stem as "full composite," but no manufacturer named. I'd check with your dealer, he(or she) should at least be able to tell you the spec. Ask one of the mechanics to be sure. They most likely have put many together.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

AFAIK The same company that made the bars and seat post, not to mention the frame: Giant.





golzy said:


> So I just read through a post in the "Components, Wrenching" forum on torque specs for stems.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=53744
> 
> It got me thinking that I have no clue who manufactured the stem for my '05 TCR Comp 1. Anyone have any clues who makes it - or more importantly, what the recommended torque value is?


----------

